
Show HN: Chrome extension that shows AMP pages on the original publishers site - millisecond
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/distractoff/nlfeedojibkplbociijniaaeindohmdc
======
millisecond
(Author)

This plugin will redirect you to a lighter-weight (AMP) version of any page
you're on, if available. It shows the AMP pages directly on the publisher's
site, bypassing Google and thereby bypassing a lot of the objections to the
AMP format itself. This disentangles what amounts to a spec to create clean
pages and Google's bundling of the pages on google.com.

Open source, the very simple code is at
[https://github.com/minwebio/extension](https://github.com/minwebio/extension)

